# SQ GTG / Finals tune up. Oct 2nd



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

*SQ GTG / Finals tune up. Sunday Oct 2nd*

Sound Team 6 will be hosting a SQ GTG and Finals tune up Sunday October 2nd at the Sound Factory in Knoxville TN. Planning on being there from 11am to 4pm. We are welcoming any SQ minded folks to come hang out with us. Bring your vehicle and some of your favorite demo material. We be listening to some good sounding cars and tuning. If you need help tuning, we are happy to help.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

On a wednesday? If this were a saturday, I'd probably come over the mountain to hang out with you guys......


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oct 2nd is a Sunday, as far as I know. We can't use the building on Saturday, because they are open for business


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh....duh, looked at november......lol. Might be rough on a Sunday too.....work comes early monday.....


----------

